# Strikeforce Pick 'em: Diaz vs Cyborg



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a signup thread for anybody that wants to compete picking fights on the next Strikeforce card. The main card of this Strikeforce event takes place in two weeks, Saturday Jan. 29th at 10:00 PM EST. The main event is a welterweight title bout between Nick Diaz and Evangelista 'Cyborg' Santos from the HP Pavilion in San Jose, California, USA. 








Anybody who likes Strikeforce can sign up, even if they didn't play last time they're not far behind. Details on how to pick are below, same format used for UFC events in CPL.

The scheduled fights on the main card include:



> Nick Diaz vs. Evangelista "Cyborg" Santos
> Ronaldo "Jacare" Souza vs. Robbie Lawler
> Herschel Walker vs. Scott Carson
> Roger Gracie vs. Trevor Prangley


You can send picks whenever confident with the fights. We are currently only counting picks on those main card fights. The picks should only be pm'd once unless they add, drop or change a fight on the main card. The offcial card can be seen HERE. If someone signs up and fails to send their picks, they get an automatic loss in the results and won't be cleared to fight at the next event. The deadline is when the show begins on Showtime, at 10:00 PM EST in the US.

On how to pick fights:



> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...


Main Event

*AlphaDawg* (0-0) vs *420atalon* (1-0)

Main Card

*Couchwarrior* (1-0) vs *hixxy* (1-0)
*Bknmax* (1-0) vs *BobbyCooper* (0-1)
*UFC_OWNS* (0-0) vs *Rauno* (0-1)
*limba* (0-1) vs *dudeabides* (0-1)
*Machida Karate* (0-1) vs *KillerShark1985* (0-0)

Under Card

*guam68* (0-1) vs *Ruckus* (1-0)
*kantowrestler* (0-1) vs *sillywillybubba* (1-0)








The ranks from last event are listed below, and the names in bold have signed up for this event:

*1. 1-0 Intermission 224 pts.*
*2. 1-0 420atalon 222 pts.
3. 1-0 Couchwarrior 215 pts.*
*4. 1-0 sillywillybubba 195 pts.*
5. 1-0 Syxx Paq 179 pts.
*6. 1-0 hixxy178 pts.*
7. 1-0 attention 175 pts.
8. 1-0 xeberus 171 pts.
*9. 1-0 Ruckus 164 pts.*
10. 1-0 SpoKen 156 pts.
*11. 1-0 Bknmax 149 pts.*
12. 0-1 MagiK11 193 pts.
*13. 0-1 BobbyCooper 186 pts.*
*14. 0-1 dudeabides 167 pts.*
15. 0-1 KryOnicle 157 pts.
*16. 0-1 Rauno 153 pts.*
17. 0-1 pipe 151 pts.
*18. 0-1 kantowrestler 140 pts.*
*19. 0-1 guam68 139 pts.*
20. 0-1 HitOrGetHit126 pts.
*21. 0-1 limba 118 pts.*
*22. 0-1 Machida Karate 113 pts.*
*new: 0-0 UFC_OWNS 0 pts.*
*new: 0-0 KillerShark1985 0 pts.*
*new: 0-0 AlphaDawg 0 pts.*

Thanks for signing up everybody, picks due *Jan. 29th by 10:00 PM Eastern.* Any questions, just ask!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I am definitely in!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks Rauno, this thing works just like CPL. There is a week for signing up and calling out somebody you want to go against, then the matchups are announced and smack talk on this thread is a-ok.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ill give it a shot


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm 0-1 here so i doubt i'm going to call somebody out just yet.  It's a good thing we are doing only the main card this time.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rauno said:


> I'm 0-1 here so i doubt i'm going to call somebody out just yet.  It's a good thing we are doing only the main card this time.


rauno you may as well be my 1st again fort the pick em


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> rauno you may as well be my 1st again fort the pick em


Must keep the tradition going. Let's make it happen then.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Must keep the tradition going. Let's make it happen then.


 the sf one is a bit strange to me though since i dont knowmost of the fighters who aren't at the top


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> the sf one is a bit strange to me though since i dont knowmost of the fighters who aren't at the top


Well, the last event we did the undercards as well, fighter's of whom i had never even heard about, you couldn't find some of these guy's from even sherdog. :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hahah bunch of no names


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm in thx


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

me vs talon for the title?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up you guys, and yep Intermission is going for that belt and if 420atalon signs up he'll be your opponent because of the high scores. I'm sure he will, but if not you would face the next highest scorer like Couchwarrior, SWB, etc.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Cool well im good for it


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm in!

And how about it Syxx Paq, you and me for the right to be known as the double x king?


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Count me in! I had a set back because i had to guess 75% of the last fights, but now that its new and improved its time to have my second belt! :thumb01:


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

sign me up and since UFC_OWNS managed to dodge me in the UFC let me kick his ass here at SF.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> sign me up and since UFC_OWNS managed to dodge me in the UFC let me kick his ass here at SF.


you are not ready for me in any league, maybe try facing someone who has never won at anything ever in their life.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you are not ready for me in any league, maybe try facing someone who has never won at anything ever in their life.


You can only use your excuses to dodge me for so long, after I take you out here I will take you out in the near future in the UFC as well.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i dont think so, and im already vsing rauno due to him being the first to face me in the ufc


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm In


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Me and Intermission got a score to settle. Gonna put an end to this once and for all.

Only predicting 4 fights is going to make this tricky though, going to have to get fights bang on.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

You can add me too!

I have a score to sttle (with myself) for the awful performance i had last time :shame02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up, everybody. 








*Strikeforce Pick 'em: Diaz vs Cyborg Matchups*

Ladies and Gentleman, *here we go
* with the main event of the evening. 5 rounds of fighting, for the very first Strikeforce Pick 'em League championship of the world! Introducing first, ... in the red corner... from parts unknown... 420atalon! His opponent across the cage, ... hailing from Ontario, Canada... Intermission! 






Pick 'em rules are on the front page, good luck to you both...

Main Event

*Intermission* (1-0) vs *420atalon* (1-0)


Our main card has the best fighters who signed up for this one, er everybody that signed up:

Main Card

*Couchwarrior* (1-0) vs *hixxy* (1-0)
*Bknmax* (1-0) vs *BobbyCooper* (0-1)
*UFC_OWNS* (0-0) vs *Rauno* (0-1)
*limba* (0-1) vs *dudeabides* (0-1)
*Machida Karate* (0-1) vs *KillerShark1985* (0-0)

Under Card

*guam68* (0-1) vs *Ruckus* (1-0)
*kantowrestler* (0-1) vs *sillywillybubba* (1-0)​


*Remember, picks must be sent by Saturday Jan. 29th at 10 PM EST or by the time the main card fights start.*

Signups are still open until the show, and every two signed up will be in a matchup against each other. Don't forget to take note if the fight card changes, if so just pm your picks to me again. Thanks!


----------



## guam68 (Jun 14, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Okay, guam, signed you up. We just need one more person by Saturday to put the matchup together.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

It feels awful to have such a bad record in here, must find redemption. Must send my picks as well.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dont worry rauno, strikeforce is a novelty comp anyways, you just beat sillywilly in the real organisation so your on fire


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I wish we could have bet on the prelims also.

I know it's close to impossible to make some logical picks when it comes to teh SF prelims/undercard, because the majority of the fighters are not that known.

But this is a fun competition and that X factor would make it even more exciting and interesting.

And it would be great to see who can make the more inspired/better picks.

Who's with me!?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> I wish we could have bet on the prelims also.
> 
> I know it's close to impossible to make some logical picks when it comes to teh SF prelims/undercard, because the majority of the fighters are not that known.
> 
> ...


I AM SO!!!! not with you


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm in, if we can find someone worthy of a whoopin'!!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey man, we already did the matchups on the last page. You are definitely in, though, thanks for signing up. We needed an opponent for guam68.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Sweet, better bring it guam68!!!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Bring it Killershark! Your about to enter a world of hurt now that the scoring has been fixed!

And just like in the CPL i had a changing the way to score set back, but just like the CPL ill be the champ!

Im going to be like the man Dan Hendo and hold 2 belts around my shoulders :cool02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Once i have disposed of Couchwarrior i want a title shot!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Once i have disposed of Couchwarrior i want a title shot!


seems fair but i want the one after that


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Hey man, we already did the matchups on the last page. You are definitely in, though, thanks for signing up. We needed an opponent for guam68.


Damn...i am fighting a very talented prospect. Excellent striker with decent BJJ.

Guess i'm gonna use my wrestling skills and grind out a unanimous decision. 

I Google'd for Walker's opponent and he is 4-1. But his wins came 1999 to 2001. And his loss is from 2010. WTF?!

Also i was looking at the undercard: i don't know any of those fighters :laugh: and my guess is, the majority of the MMAF members are in the same position.

Damn..it would have been so funny making predictions on the whole card. Just going by instinct and inspiration...

We have to go back to "pick the whole card". Would be hilarious. :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Well we voted right between this event and the last, and 'main card only' kicked 'whole card' 's ass! Maybe this summer after a time has passed we could revote if people still play. Or maybe it will take a year who knows?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Well we voted right between this event and the last, and 'main card only' kicked 'whole card' 's ass! Maybe this summer after a time has passed we could revote if people still play. Or maybe it will take a year who knows?


I hope people will understand this is a fun competition, where we can joke arround and enjoy ourselves, right?

4 picks?! Pretty boring...

10-11, that's more like it. With more fights comes the chances of more surprises. 

And you can laugh about it, when you're going 3-8 or 2-9, because your inspiration sucked :laugh:

I WOULD! 

I hope more people would see the advantages of "pick the whole card" option.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in for this one, where do I send my picks?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Send your picks to dudeabides, only the 4 main card ones. And do it now, since it's almost the last time to send them.

Edit: Picks are due to 29th, and in Estonia it's 29th.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Signed you up kantowrestler. We need another person to sign up by tomorrow night so you'll have an opponent. Or you could be a stand in if somebody forgot to send their picks. Either way, like Rauno said they can be pm'd to me by Saturday the 29th at 10 PM Eastern time, when the show starts.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'll take whatever I can get. If someone signs up thats great. And if I end up being an alternate then thats ok!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> I'll take whatever I can get. If someone signs up thats great. And if I end up being an alternate then thats ok!


Somebody almost always forget's to send their picks so don't worry.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Sounds good. Is there a chance I'll be against a vet or a newbie?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Who knows. There's an equal possibility for both.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well sounds good either way. If I'm up against a fellow veteran then we both know what we're doing. But if I'm up against a newbie I have advantage!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

My picks will be in this afternoon. Still undecided on one of the 4 fights...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh, a potential opponent. Bring it on dude! But in all seriousness good luck!


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

ill jump in and face Kantowrestler...i usually suck when i just make picks, but thats ok...its only having to pick a few fights and no guys on the under card ive never heard of.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

sillywillybubba said:


> ill jump in and face Kantowrestler...i usually suck when i just make picks, but thats ok...its only having to pick a few fights and no guys on the under card ive never heard of.


Ya to tell u the Truth i wouldn't even bother going for this belt if u had to guess on a bunch of guys u never heard / cant get Vid on....

Even though its very few picks its still, a lot better this way


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

sillywillybubba said:


> ill jump in and face Kantowrestler...i usually suck when i just make picks, but thats ok...its only having to pick a few fights and no guys on the under card ive never heard of.


Thanks SWB, we have an even # now. Just send me the picks by 10 PM your time. People can still sign up we'll just need another two for a matchup.


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

Machida Karate said:


> Ya to tell u the Truth i wouldn't even bother going for this belt if u had to guess on a bunch of guys u never heard / cant get Vid on....
> 
> Even though its very few picks its still, a lot better this way


yea, that last event was really tough...for the undercard, i was flipping coins.much better this time around.

THanks Dude..my picks will be sent in about 15 seconds.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

sillywillybubba said:


> yea, that last event was really tough...for the undercard, i was flipping coins.much better this time around.
> 
> THanks Dude..my picks will be sent in about 15 seconds.


Yeah gave this Future SF champ a set back... I cant wait to challenge the belt holder!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

MK, I think you'd have to put together a few more wins to make a legit bid for this title. If no one else I would make a legit case for my opponent should he win cause he'll be the only undefeated guy in this competition besides the champion. Well besides anyone who would be 1-0 but that's different!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> MK, I think you'd have to put together a few more wins to make a legit bid for this title. If no one else I would make a legit case for my opponent should he win cause he'll be the only undefeated guy in this competition besides the champion. Well besides anyone who would be 1-0 but that's different!


The VIP's have a UFC CPL, just like this one with Strikeforce kanto, SWB and MK are on of the best guy's there holding over 10 victories. You have a tough challenge ahead of you. :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I never said I'd make it in the long run. I said there are others who can make it though. But for right now I'm on the sideburner!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

me,silly,rauno and MK are in the legit comp the UFC CPL this is just warm ups and novelties for us.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And for guys who don't have VIP access like me. So which one of you guys are the UFC Champion in the VIP forum? I'm guessing there is a chance the UFC and Strikeforce ones can be unified?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Look a few posts up, Machida Karate is wearing the belt in he's sig. I doubt the belts are going to get unified, so you and the other great non-paid member's can wear the belt as well.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> And for guys who don't have VIP access like me. So which one of you guys are the UFC Champion in the VIP forum? I'm guessing there is a chance the UFC and Strikeforce ones can be unified?


MK is champ


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Sounds fun.

I'll do it if anyone needs an opponent.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> Sounds fun.
> 
> I'll do it if anyone needs an opponent.


You might as well send your picks to dudeabides and say you want in, in case somebody forgets to send their picks. There's still 30 minutes to send your picks.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for sending your picks AlphaDawg. We have no opponent for you but you'll be a stand in if somebody doesn't send their picks.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I put the new matchup on the first page: AlphaDawg vs 420atalon. Intermission signed up but didn't send picks, and the fights have already started.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Unfortunate that happened but not a big loss. So far my picks are winning out. This could actually be a win for me this time!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I did good, i think.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

4-0 but screwed up on a couple of the methods. 63 points for me.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

4 from 4 for me, beautiful armbar by nick diaz, i told yall he was the mayun dont be scarred homey


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

The 4 card system is crazy, miss one fight and you might be screwed.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rauno said:


> The 4 card system is crazy, miss one fight and you might be screwed.


yeah it is a bit maybe if SF had more recognizable fighters, i got 4/4 in some pretty easy picks


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

4-0, 2 methods correct...I think we should use the whole card.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Rauno said:


> The 4 card system is crazy, miss one fight and you might be screwed.


Yeah, kind of dumb. Using the prelims isn't really an option though as they are full of nobodies and for the most part becomes a guessing competition. So far I have predicted every main event fight in these SF events... Barely worth watching they are so predictable...


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

limba said:


> I hope people will understand this is a fun competition, where we can joke arround and enjoy ourselves, right?
> 
> 4 picks?! Pretty boring...
> 
> ...





UFC_OWNS said:


> yeah it is a bit maybe if SF had more recognizable fighters, i got 4/4 in some pretty easy picks


Told ya OWNS!

It's better with the whole card.
Much more fun.

I'm 4-0 also.
Gracie and Walker perfect.
Had Jacare by submission in the 2nd it was 3rd.
Had Diaz in the 2nd by TKO, it was a submission.

I scored huge.

Also. Won 800k's on vBookie!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I agree about the prelims. Some of these guy's were doing amateur fights and some their debut's. I guess we have to be at our best when picking the main card.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well overall it was great for me cause I went 4 for 4. What a great weekend of fights. Saw a giant fall and great fights!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for Strikeforce Pick 'em: Diaz vs Cyborg
*






The correct calls:



> Gracie Sub 1
> Walker Tko 1
> Souza Sub 3
> Diaz Sub 2


*The Matchups

Main Event*

*AlphaDawg* (0-1) vs *420atalon* (2-0)

*And the winner of tonight's main event and... NEW... champion of Strikeforce Pick 'em... 420atalon!!!

He won 63 to 42!!! * This is yours now: 







*
Main Card

Couchwarrior (1-1) vs hixxy (2-0)
Fight won by hixxy 71 to 68!!

Bknmax (2-0) vs BobbyCooper (0-2)
Fight won by Bknmax 77 to 44! KOTN!

UFC_OWNS (0-1) vs Rauno (1-1)
Fight won by Rauno 63 to 58!

limba (1-1) vs dudeabides (0-2)
Fight won by limba 68 to 50! 

Machida Karate (1-1) vs KillerShark1985 (0-1)
Fight won by Machida Karate 55 to 53!! FOTN!


Undercard


guam68 (0-2) vs Ruckus (2-0)
Fight won by Ruckus 60 to 36!!

kantowrester (1-1) vs sillywillybubba (1-1)
Fight won by kantowrestler 68 to 47!

*​

Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this show was Bknmax with 77 points. Hope you guys come back again for Fedor vs Silva :thumbsup:



These are the updated ranks of the Strikeforce Pick 'em League:

*Champ: 2-0 420atalon 285 pts.

1. 2-0 hixxy 249 pts.
2. 2-0 Bknmax 226 pts.
3. 2-0 Ruckus 224 pts.
4. 1-0 Intermission 224 pts.
5. 1-0 Syxx Paq 179 pts.
6. 1-0 attention 175 pts.
7. 1-0 xeberus 171 pts.
8. 1-0 SpoKen 156 pts.
9. 1-1 Couchwarrior 283 pts.
10. 1-1 sillywillybubba 242 pts.
11. 1-1 Rauno 216 pts.
12. 1-1 kantowrestler 208 pts.
13. 1-1 limba 186 pts.
14. 1-1 Machida Karate 168 pts.
15. 0-1 MagiK11 193 pts.
16. 0-1 KryOnicle 157 pts.
17. 0-1 pipe 151 pts.
18. 0-1 HitOrGetHit 126 pts.
19. 0-1 UFC_OWNS 58 pts.
20. 0-1 KillerShark1985 53 pts.
21. 0-1 AlphaDawg 42 pts.
22. 0-2 BobbyCooper 230 pts.
23. 0-2 dudeabides 217 pts.
24. 0-2 guam68 175 pts.
*

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks:

Intermission


> No picks sent


420atalon


> Diaz ud *14*
> Souza sub 2nd *18*
> Gracie sub 1st *20*
> Walker ud *11*
> *Total 4 of 4 for 63 pts*


hixxy


> Nick Diaz vs. Evangelista “Cyborg” Santos - Diaz via UD *14*
> 
> Herschel Walker vs. Scott Carson - Walker tko 2nd *18*
> 
> ...


Couchwarrior


> 1. Herschel Walker, (T)KO rd 3 *19*
> 2. Nick Diaz, UD *13*
> 3. Ronaldo Souza, sub rd 2 *17*
> 4. Roger Gracie, sub rd 1 *19*
> *Total 4 of 4 for 68 pts*


Bknmax


> Roger Gracie,Submission,Round 1 *22*
> Nick Diaz,TKO,Round 2 *16*
> Ronaldo "Jacare" Souza ,Submission,Round 3 *20*
> Herschel Walker,TKO,Round 1 *19*
> *Total 4 of 4 for 77 pts*


BobbyCooper


> Jacare 4 Round sub *19*
> Diaz TKO 4 Round *13*
> Walker UD *12*
> Trevor Prangley UD
> *Total 3 of 4 for 44 pts*


UFC_OWNS


> Nick Diaz vs. Evangelista "Cyborg" Santos second round ko *17*
> Ronaldo "Jacare" Souza vs. Robbie Lawler 1st round ko *13*
> Herschel Walker vs. Scott Carson - unam decision *12*
> Roger Gracie vs. Trevor Prangley - gracie 2nd round sub *16*
> *Total 4 of 4 for 58 pts*


Rauno


> 1. diaz-tko-2nd *17*
> 2. walker-tko-2nd *18*
> 3. souza-decision-unanimous *12*
> 4. gracie-sub-2nd *16*
> *Total 4 of 4 for 63 pts*


limba


> Herschel Walker vs. Scott Carson - Herschel Walker, TKO, Rd. 1 *22*
> Roger Gracie vs. Trevor Prangley - Roger Gracie, Submission, Rd. 2 *18*
> Nick Diaz vs. Evangelista "Cyborg" Santos - Nick Diaz, TKO, Rd. 3 *12*
> Ronaldo "Jacare" Souza vs. Robbie Lawler - Jacare, Submission, Rd. 2 *16*
> *Total 4 of 4 for 68 pts*


dudeabides


> Diaz sub 2 *22*
> Souza tko 3 *16*
> Walker UD *12*
> Prangley UD
> *Total 3 of 4 for 50 pts*


Machida Karate


> Nick Diaz TKO 3rd *14*
> 
> Ronaldo Souza UD *13*
> 
> ...


KillerShark1985


> Diaz 2nd TKO *17*
> Lawler 2nd KO
> Walker 1st TKO *20*
> Gracie 2nd Sub *16*
> *Total 3 of 4 for 53 pts*


guam68


> Lawler by 1st rd ko
> Gracie by 1st rd sub *21*
> Daiz by 2nd rd tko *15*
> Carson by ud
> *Total 2 of 4 for 36 pts*


Ruckus


> Nick Diaz UD *14*
> Ronaldo "Jacare" Souza TKO rd 2 *13*
> Herschel Walker rd 2 TKO *17*
> Roger Gracie Sub rd 2 *16*
> *Total 4 of 4 for 60 pts*


kantowrestler 


> Diaz VS. Cyborg-Diaz/TKO/Round 2 *17*
> Souza VS. Lawler-Souza/Choke/RD 1 *18*
> Walker VS. Carson-Walker/TKO/RD 3 *17*
> Gracie VS. Prangley-Gracie/Rear Naked Choke/Round 2 *16*
> *Total 4 of 4 for 68 pts*


sillywillybubba


> here are my choices,
> Nick Diaz/rd3/(t)ko *14*
> Robbie Lawler/rd2/(t)ko
> Herschel Walker/rd3/(t)ko *17*
> ...


AlphaDawg


> Nick Diaz vs. Evangelista "Cyborg" Santos
> Quote:
> Winner: Nick Diaz *17*
> Method: TKO
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Whoooo!

Damn this belt looks good on me 

Undefeated in my last 5 fights(SF and UFC)!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Congrats man! Guess your opponent knew what was coming, but thanks to AlphaD for stepping up.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So I'm guessing hixxy gets the next title shot? I like this system even though there is little room for error. Bring on the next one!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I would still be working on the calculator if we were still picking prelims, but whenever you guys want to take another vote on that let me know. It sucks to pick 100 percent right and lose like a couple people did tonight, but of course if you do the whole Strikeforce card that includes guys you don't know of sometimes.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Personally I think we should mix it up. In the case of this card we didn't have much of an option because we literally knew no one on the undercard. If there are fighters on the undercard that are more known then we should put them on the vote, but with Strikeforce that rarely happens!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

meh i dont like the idea of getting all the fights right and still losing, ill just stick to the real deal the UFC CPL, congrats rauno in your accuracy


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well sometimes skills that are good in one Pickem doesn't transfer to another pickem. It's similar to how fighters who do good in one promotion don't always do well in another promotion. Like how things were in PRIDE as compared to the UFC!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Well sometimes skills that are good in one Pickem doesn't transfer to another pickem. It's similar to how fighters who do good in one promotion don't always do well in another promotion. Like how things were in PRIDE as compared to the UFC!


not the same thing, in the ufc here is 11 fights and many well known fighters on the prelims and main card, statistically i did well picking all the winners.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Good fight Couchwarrior, looking at our picks my 3rd round submission for Souza seemed to be the deciding factor. Tough for you considering you also picked all 4 winners..

420atalon, don't get too comfortable with that belt, as you won't be holding it for long. We will soon have a British Strikeforce champion in more ways than one 

I am also undefeated in my last 5 fights (Strikeforce/UFC) so this has the makings of the greatest title fight in MMA history!

Up for the challenge at the next event??


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy i predict will destroy 420athlon in both comps


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Whoooo!
> 
> Damn this belt looks good on me
> 
> Undefeated in my last 5 fights(SF and UFC)!


Thats Cause u havent fought me yet! You see that shinny Belt? My left shoulder is feeling a little cold i think ill use yours to warm it up!



dudeabides said:


> I would still be working on the calculator if we were still picking prelims, but whenever you guys want to take another vote on that let me know. It sucks to pick 100 percent right and lose like a couple people did tonight, but of course if you do the whole Strikeforce card that includes guys you don't know of sometimes.


Yeah guessing how its going to end is SUPER vital in this, i expect my opponent to not miss a single one. This is in depth 4 fights lol


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Wait, they are going at it in both UFC and Strikeforce? That should be interesting. Though personally I think there should also be a contender match!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

No we are not going at it in the UFC Pick Ems..


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> No we are not going at it in the UFC Pick Ems..


the UFC pick ems are the real deal, but you are higher ranked so makes sense


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe I shouldn't have called 420 out... He may vacate the title already out of fear..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I doubt someone will vacate a title out of fear. If nothing else he will be motivated to face you. That is what makes him champion!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Maybe I shouldn't have called 420 out... He may vacate the title already out of fear..


someone has been paying attention to my hype in every fight im in


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

hixxy said:


> 420atalon, don't get too comfortable with that belt, as you won't be holding it for long. We will soon have a British Strikeforce champion in more ways than one
> 
> I am also undefeated in my last 5 fights (Strikeforce/UFC) so this has the makings of the greatest title fight in MMA history!
> 
> Up for the challenge at the next event??


Keep dreaming... Next event I will gladly beat you down.

That said the next event actually looks like a tough one :confused05:



Machida Karate said:


> Thats Cause u havent fought me yet! You see that shinny Belt? My left shoulder is feeling a little cold i think ill use yours to warm it up!


I am coming for your belt don't you worry. Soon as you give me my chance I will gladly take it from you.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> someone has been paying attention to my hype in every fight im in


Hype? You are 0-3 in your recent fights... Not sure I should even waste my time with you at UFC 126.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well reputations sometimes proceed you but not in this case. You guys need to build a title shot in this pickem cause they aren't going to be handed to you. Either way work it!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Hype? You are 0-3 in your recent fights... Not sure I should even waste my time with you at UFC 126.


bro your record is abysmal at best, i have only lost to the BEST competition in silly willy by 1 point and spoken by 3 and yet i still have a pretty good 4-2 record and i own a win over inkdot who is a top contender. stay in the minor leagues son.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> bro your record is abysmal at best, i have only lost to the BEST competition in silly willy by 1 point and spoken by 3 and yet i still have a pretty good 4-2 record and i own a win over inkdot who is a top contender. stay in the minor leagues son.


Keep dreaming bud, would have beat you in either of your last 3 UFC matches and tonights SF match, combined I have outscored you 439 to 378. Your career is looking a lot like Vera's...


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Keep dreaming... Next event I will gladly beat you down.
> 
> That said the next event actually looks like a tough one :confused05:
> 
> ...


Hmm sounds like we both have something we both want.... I smell a deal in the making lol

UFC belt guessing the whole card is why im Champ, its just like real life on how much harder it is to get UFC compared to SF


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Keep dreaming bud, would have beat you in either of your last 3 UFC matches and tonights SF match, combined I have outscored you 439 to 378. Your career is looking a lot like Vera's...


your record stinks nuff said


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not having any corruption in this sport by fighters making deals! I will tell the commission!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> your record stinks nuff said


5-3 > 4-3...


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Overall I'm 9-9-1


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

420atalon said:


> 5-3 > 4-3...


i am 4-2 you are 3-3 and you mainly beat up cans


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i am 4-2 you are 3-3 and you mainly beat up cans


Ya i dont see the logic in combining 2 completely different Organizations especially if were only beating on 4 guys in this one.

But whatever, and looking at the UFC rankings it would be mean if i chose a 3/3 over the top contenders... I guess ill just earn it like my last belt, and let Dudeabides choose my future opponents


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Ya i dont see the logic in combining 2 completely different Organizations especially if were only beating on 4 guys in this one.
> 
> But whatever, and looking at the UFC rankings it would be mean if i chose a 3/3 over the top contenders... I guess ill just earn it like my last belt, and let Dudeabides choose my future opponents


correct young stallion, 420athlon is trying to be like me but unfortuantely he was never undefeated and his hype ups suck and his record is crap and he has never faced decent competition and won


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Whoo, i won. It was a damn close win but i pulled it off in the 3rd round. Can't wait for the next SF card.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

ahh dam the one risk I took cost me, I suspected a submission win for Jacare as well, only reason I picked Lawler was because I figured everyone would pick the same 4 people near enough and I was right, so I thought I would bet on one upset and I figured Robbie with his KO power had the best chance of pulling one off with a KO, so I went with it.

Well played Machida, I let you have this one seriously because of the risk I took which went against my instinct of what I actually thought would happen in that fight but what can I say you where able to take advantage and make me pay.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Machida Karate said:


> Hmm sounds like we both have something we both want.... I smell a deal in the making lol
> 
> UFC belt guessing the whole card is why im Champ, its just like real life on how much harder it is to get UFC compared to SF


How about this for a deal. If you can hold onto your belt until Mar 3/5 we will have a double header, Strikeforce 32 and UFC Live Sanchez vs Kampmann with both belts on the line, combined score takes both home.

Unless Dude wants to give me a Lesnaresque shot at your belt before then


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> ahh dam the one risk I took cost me, I suspected a submission win for Jacare as well, only reason I picked Lawler was because I figured everyone would pick the same 4 people near enough and I was right, so I thought I would bet on one upset and I figured Robbie with his KO power had the best chance of pulling one off with a KO, so I went with it.
> 
> Well played Machida, I let you have this one seriously because of the risk I took which went against my instinct of what I actually thought would happen in that fight but what can I say you where able to take advantage and make me pay.


Yeah i regretted not saying Sub the second i sent my picks lol, i was like damn did i really say it would go 5 rounds.... Ouchy... Good fight!





420atalon said:


> How about this for a deal. If you can hold onto your belt until Mar 3/5 we will have a double header, Strikeforce 32 and UFC Live Sanchez vs Kampmann with both belts on the line, combined score takes both home.
> 
> Unless Dude wants to give me a Lesnaresque shot at your belt before then


Lol there u go combining the two belts as if there equal... That deal isn't a fair trade, but im confident id win so i would do it if i dont take it from u before then or if u can hold onto your shit for another fight night, which i question u can do.

And it would be pretty unfair to others to boost u to a title shot just cause i selfishly want both belts, that would definitely be Dudes decision


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Machida Karate said:


> Lol there u go combining the two belts as if there equal... That deal isn't a fair trade, but im confident id win so i would do it if i dont take it from u before then or if u can hold onto your shit for another fight night, which i question u can do.
> 
> And it would be pretty unfair to others to boost u to a title shot just cause i selfishly want both belts, that would definitely be Dudes decision


Don't you worry, I will be 5-3 in the UFC, 3-0 in SF, have the SF belt and be on a 8 fight win streak when that fight rolls around. 

I expect I will have to be challenging someone else as I too doubt you can hold your belt. :bored02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Yeah i regretted not saying Sub the second i sent my picks lol, i was like damn did i really say it would go 5 rounds.... Ouchy... Good fight!


I don't know what was i thinking when i picked Souza to win via decision. I guess i forgot it's a 5 round fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well when you have three main card guys who are submission experts that is what you should expect. Souza is the type of guy who is looking for submissions all five rounds. He'll get one obviously!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

It doesn't matter who has the belt now whoever I'm fighting at Fedor vs Silva is getting KTFO, and I'm hoping the Current SF Chump isn't scared.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Dude, give the current champ a little more respect. Besides, you aren't even guarenteed a title shot. You still have to earn your way up!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> It doesn't matter who has the belt now whoever I'm fighting at Fedor vs Silva is getting KTFO, and I'm hoping the Current SF Chump isn't scared.


Challenge accepted!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Looks like we have a contender grudge match. Though in all honesty the person who should get a title shot next is hixxy. This would determine who gets the next shot but then again I'm not the matchmaker here!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Dude, give the current champ a little more respect. Besides, you aren't even guarenteed a title shot. You still have to earn your way up!


I'm getting a Title shot one way or another, if Rauno wants to be the next victim then I can't really stop him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well you can face Ruckus for a guarenteed title shot. In case you didn't observe, hixxy is number one in line. You and Ruckus are two and three in line so you two face each other and the winner gets the next title shot!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im the number one freaking contender baby, yeah! Remind you of anybody?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Kos, Sonnen, anybody else who talks alot and then gets womped. Either that or you could be like Cain or Frankie who takes it. Regardless we will find out next month I believe!


----------

